

Is Safari becoming the new IE? - chancancode
http://caliper.io/blog/2013/is-safari-becoming-the-new-ie/

======
danudey
No[1].

SPDY support would be a nice-to-have, but the problem with today's websites is
that the vast majority of your resources are external; ad networks, like
buttons, and so on. It's is great in the optimal case, but in the typical case
it doesn't make a significant enough difference to bother supporting[2].

The other two issues (NavTiming and WebRTC) would be really useful, but for a
minimum of web developers or applications, so I can understand them not
focussing developer time on it. It'll come soon, but the Safari team was
pretty small last time I checked so it's no surprise it's not a priority.

    
    
        [1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines
        [2] http://www.guypo.com/technical/not-as-spdy-as-you-thought/

